# Wind in Her Hair, Happy Birthday!!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Is it that time again all ready?

May your personal new year be the best one yet!
All my love. :kissy:


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Yes, Happy Birthday! One year closer to being able to stay home and get a dog .


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday, lady!!!!! :happy2: I hope it's extra sweet!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Wind in her Hair!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All the best on your Birthday.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

awwww, thanks everyone! :grouphug: 

It's already been great - I got up extra early (before 4:00am) so I could milk it for all it's worth! :bouncy: :nanner: 

Squeezed in a little knitting and blocking before I had to start getting ready for work.

I am being feasted at lunch by my co-workers and El Heffe, and then taken out to supper by my sweetheart after work. :kiss:  

Lots of phone calls from family and good wishes from friends. It's not so bad getting old!!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, may you have a wonderful day and a blessed year!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Happy birthday. Heading over tomorrow. Sorry, but a neighbor has spoken for all the eggs the girls can produce so I won't have any to bring.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Birthday to a dear ,sweet ,beautiful Lady !!!! I hope your day is filled with blessings and smiles !!! ( and fiber of course ! )


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Happy birthday to ewe!!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Hope the blessings tumble your way this year like water over a waterfall!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Happy Birthday WIHH! Today is my father's birthday also.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Hope all your fiber wishes come true (and the regular ones too, lol)!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy B-Day!!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Happy B-day WiHH! Hope is was great. Did I miss the cake? I do love cake!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

waiting on Cabin Fever to pick me up and sweep me off my feet and whisk me out to dinner.  There MAY indeed be cake involved at some point in the evening.  

Although anything chocolate would also be appreciated!


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday, hope your dinner is yummy and your evening is wonderful!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday, WIHH!!!! I do hope you have the most marvelous of days!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Akkkkk, I missed yours too . I hope, but I know, you had a wonderful day. I am sure Cabin made sure you had a great time. Happy Birthday dear WIHH!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Thank you all for the warm wishes and delightful illustrations, cartoons, etc - they really made my day!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Let's just continue to celebrate all week long! Happy Birthday!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

*But wanted to say *
*I'm glad you had a wonderful birthday! *


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Kasota said:


> Happy Birthday, WIHH!!!! I do hope you have the most marvelous of days!


I'm saving that pic...how cute!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

adorable!


----------



## kully (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry; I missed your birthday, I hope it was a very, very Happy Birthday.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

May the year ahead bring you joy and peace-it sounds like you had a wonderful day. You deserved it!

betty


----------

